# Not able to add checking account , more than $5k stuck with uber not able to cash out



## Prask (4 mo ago)

Hi All,
I started uber driving a few weeks back and made more than $5k, I have added my debit card info for instant pay, but it said I'm not able to cash out since it's a high amount. I'm trying to add check-in account info for weekly payout, it takes me to the page to enter a four-digit code sent to your phone, but I never receive the code. Reached out to customer service, no use; they just copy-paste some unrelated stuff; it's been harassment. 

Today customer service called me and told me they are having some technical issues and many people are facing the same issue. But they said the same thing yesterday, then again started copy-pasting some stupid messages. 

Do you think uber is going to give me my money? Is anyone facing the same issues? Any possible solution to this?

also, I reinstalled the app and I removed all blocked numbers on my phone. 
Pras


----------



## Prask (4 mo ago)

Adding screen shot for futher reference, I don't get 4 digit code to my phone.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

No worries… let me get your username, phone number, and password… I will get the money you are owed by Uber out for you…


----------



## Prask (4 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> No worries… let me get your username, phone number, and password… I will get the money you are owed by Uber out for you…


What else do you need? my SSN??


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Prask said:


> What else do you need? my SSN??


I just want your $$$… not your identity…


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Tell them you need to speak to accounts department and tell them you are not hanging up until you do.

Also you can have the code sent to your email and I have had that done but at times Uber four digit code thing does not work, so they could be telling you the truth.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

@Prask you're not the first one here to recently post this (use Search). Others did say how they mangledged to eventually get their money.

mangledged: Managing to eventually accomplish the intended task, but not before wanting to crush your head in a vice.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Prask said:


> Hi All,
> I started uber driving a few weeks back and made more than $5k, I have added my debit card info for instant pay, but it said I'm not able to cash out since it's a high amount. I'm trying to add check-in account info for weekly payout, it takes me to the page to enter a four-digit code sent to your phone, but I never receive the code. Reached out to customer service, no use; they just copy-paste some unrelated stuff; it's been harassment.
> 
> Today customer service called me and told me they are having some technical issues and many people are facing the same issue. But they said the same thing yesterday, then again started copy-pasting some stupid messages.
> ...


If you have a Greenlight office near you, go and talk to someone in person. 

They're infinitely better than Rohit because they speak English.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Prask said:


> Hi All,
> I started uber driving a few weeks back and made more than $5k, I have added my debit card info for instant pay, but it said I'm not able to cash out since it's a high amount. I'm trying to add check-in account info for weekly payout, it takes me to the page to enter a four-digit code sent to your phone, but I never receive the code. Reached out to customer service, no use; they just copy-paste some unrelated stuff; it's been harassment.
> 
> Today customer service called me and told me they are having some technical issues and many people are facing the same issue. But they said the same thing yesterday, then again started copy-pasting some stupid messages.
> ...


Get to a greenlight hub asap


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

If you cannot get to a green light hub as already suggested, hit Uber support up on Twitter through a PM… they are rather good on sending complaints to the correct dept. at least from my own past experiences.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

OP: Does the phone you are using have the same phone number as your uber account? Because that's where the 4 digit code is being texted to.

#2 - it's pretty shady the day you show up you have FIVE GRAND??? in your uber account?? Since Uber auto-cashes out weekly, you're gonna tell us you earned 5k in a week?

IS THAT US$? Yeah, I don't think so.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> OP: Does the phone you are using have the same phone number as your uber account? Because that's where the 4 digit code is being texted to.
> 
> #2 - it's pretty shady the day you show up you have FIVE GRAND??? in your uber account?? Since Uber auto-cashes out weekly, you're gonna tell us you earned 5k in a week?
> 
> IS THAT US$? Yeah, I don't think so.


I think it’s another troll post but OP said he earned the 5k over several weeks. The fact that customer service called him also doesn’t seem credible.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nobody would let Uber hold $5k


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Nobody would let Uber hold $5k


I wouldn’t even let Uber hold $5…


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> OP: Does the phone you are using have the same phone number as your uber account? Because that's where the 4 digit code is being texted to.
> 
> #2 - it's pretty shady the day you show up you have FIVE GRAND??? in your uber account?? Since Uber auto-cashes out weekly, you're gonna tell us you earned 5k in a week?
> 
> IS THAT US$? Yeah, I don't think so.


The 5000 is the total amount he's made since he signed up. He hasn't been able to add a checking account for the weekly deposits to go through so it just keeps building up in his account. He can't cash out because of the limit they allow on cashouts.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Prask said:


> Hi All,
> I started uber driving a few weeks back and made more than $5k, I have added my debit card info for instant pay, but it said I'm not able to cash out since it's a high amount. I'm trying to add check-in account info for weekly payout, it takes me to the page to enter a four-digit code sent to your phone, but I never receive the code. Reached out to customer service, no use; they just copy-paste some unrelated stuff; it's been harassment.
> 
> Today customer service called me and told me they are having some technical issues and many people are facing the same issue. But they said the same thing yesterday, then again started copy-pasting some stupid messages.
> ...


I would verify the phone number on your account. Make sure it matches your actual phone number. Like mentioned above that's where the code is getting sent. You also might want to try making a virtual appointment through the app. I'd be extremely cautious about giving out any information to someone who calls you saying they're from Uber. There's plenty of scams going around where they call drivers pretending they are Uber and take you for all of your money


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> The 5000 is the total amount he's made since he signed up. He hasn't been able to add a checking account for the weekly deposits to go through so it just keeps building up in his account. He can't cash out because of the limit they allow on cashouts.


True but if this were real, Uber could’ve mailed a check. Uber does weekly pay if you don’t cash out before that. I’m sure many of the illegals don’t have checking accounts. Yet they still get paid.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Invisible said:


> True but if this were real, Uber could’ve mailed a check. Uber does weekly pay if you don’t cash out before that. I’m sure many of the illegals don’t have checking accounts. Yet they still get paid.


They could have but let's be honest. Do you know anyone who has ever received a check from Uber? One of the companies allows you to cash out to a prepaid debit card. I don't remember which company does but if it's not uber, you have to have a checking account. Not all banks check social security numbers. It's not hard to get checking account. My bank allows me to open up accounts online without even seeing an ID and it's a big Bank. I had to do this when my wallet was stolen so I can get access to my money to go get my driver's license reissued


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> They could have but let's be honest. Do you know anyone who has ever received a check from Uber? One of the companies allows you to cash out to a prepaid debit card. I don't remember which company does but if it's not uber, you have to have a checking account. Not all banks check social security numbers. It's not hard to get checking account. My bank allows me to open up accounts online without even seeing an ID and it's a big Bank. I had to do this when my wallet was stolen so I can get access to my money to go get my driver's license reissued


You’re correct. But I just think as evil as Uber is, they’d have found a way to have paid OP after 5 weeks if this story were true. And not because they’d want to but would need to for accounting purposes.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I’m sure many of the illegals don’t have checking accounts. Yet they still get paid.


They probably use prepaid cards from NetSpend or GreenDot or some other company.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Invisible said:


> You’re correct. But I just think as evil as Uber is, they’d have found a way to have paid OP after 5 weeks if this story were true. And not because they’d want to but would need to for accounting purposes.


Uber and Lyft do not mess with your paycheck.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Invisible said:


> You’re correct. But I just think as evil as Uber is, they’d have found a way to have paid OP after 5 weeks if this story were true. And not because they’d want to but would need to for accounting purposes.


This isn't the first time we've heard of this happening. It's essentially OPs fault for not having a checking acct on file. Direct Deposits have to have a checking acct # to get processed through. It may go through your debit card but on the back end of debit card is linked to a checking account number you provided.


----------



## Jobseeker2 (Oct 25, 2021)

5k in a few weeks not bad. Did you do really lond journeys?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jobseeker2 said:


> 5k in a few weeks not bad. Did you do really lond journeys?


465,446 
Saturday morning getting ready to turn on app at 6:51 am.
Because I have a 90 minute cap on rides I accept there have been no extra long rides.
My longest was 80 minutes at the end of my shift this past week.
My last oil change 9-15-22 I had 463,053 so I may have picked up slightly higher miles during the time you mentioned.
If I had to average I'd say 10k a month and two oil changes a month every 5k.
I think day time driving lends itself to more consistent miles and income.
Thanks for your interest


----------



## Hybris (4 mo ago)

I was having the same problem. Now I can reach to adding page but now it says “editing banking information is unavailable at this time. please try again later.” I think I won’t get paid this week too.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hybris said:


> I was having the same problem. Now I can reach to adding page but now it says “editing banking information is unavailable at this time. please try again later.” I think I won’t get paid this week too.


Never a single issue with Lyft


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hybris said:


> I was having the same problem. Now I can reach to adding page but now it says “editing banking information is unavailable at this time. please try again later.” I think I won’t get paid this week too.


Until you get a checking account number added you won't get paid


----------



## Hybris (4 mo ago)

Anyone having the same problem?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hybris said:


> Anyone having the same problem?
> View attachment 678287


I'm not but seeing this doesn't surprise me


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

@SinTaxERROR here's the thread you were referencing in the other thread😂


----------



## D.hardt (Mar 21, 2019)

Prask said:


> Hi All,
> I started uber driving a few weeks back and made more than $5k, I have added my debit card info for instant pay, but it said I'm not able to cash out since it's a high amount. I'm trying to add check-in account info for weekly payout, it takes me to the page to enter a four-digit code sent to your phone, but I never receive the code. Reached out to customer service, no use; they just copy-paste some unrelated stuff; it's been harassment.
> 
> Today customer service called me and told me they are having some technical issues and many people are facing the same issue. But they said the same thing yesterday, then again started copy-pasting some stupid messages.
> ...


Prask are you using that new Uber pro card? To get the code, make sure you're wifi is off. Some security processors doesn't allow if it's on. It doesn't have to even be connected to wifi


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

D.hardt said:


> Prask are you using that new Uber pro card? To get the code, make sure you're wifi is off. Some security processors doesn't allow if it's on. It doesn't have to even be connected to wifi


Once he gets it resolved cash out everyday day


----------

